# Can't Flash radio-CDMA, Tried multiple methods. Any suggestions?



## badgrafix (Apr 5, 2012)

So first, the reason why i'm doing this in the first place is no matter what I do my phone freezes after the first few moments of being in android. Right now it won't make it past Activation, I effed it up so bad that I goto the *Phone* *Yellow Explanation Mark* *Computer* screen. From there I flashed CF-Root to VIA PDA through Odin 3. This got me back to where I was.

So now I figured I want to completely erase every go back to factory, so I downloaded VzW-PDA-ODIN-I515EL03_ICL53F_signed.tar, and VzW-PHONE-ODIN-SCH-I515.EK02_LTE.tar. Every single time with out fail it hangs up on RADIO-CDMA when I try to flash them VIA ODIN.

Any suggestions? Anything else I should try in my predicament besides ODIN? I just now thought that perhaps I should download those two files from a different source , perhaps my download was corrupt. 

Any help would be really appreciated.

*<EDIT>
I've now tried several methods to flash radio-CDMA, including Fastboot flashing, and flashing through CWM. Also When I do get android started it just quits after a minute of running. 

Losing hope! ANY suggestions please! Thank you SO much*


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

Try restoring via adb/fastboot. Its stickied and very easy.

Also when applying the cdma radio it does take a while. How long did you wait?


----------



## badgrafix (Apr 5, 2012)

I let it sit for atleast 10 minutes once.


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

Then I suggest trying the adb/fast boot method. Its super straightforward. Have you explored that option?


----------



## JRJ442 (Jun 8, 2011)

Barf said:


> Then I suggest trying the adb/fast boot method. Its super straightforward. Have you explored that option?


Yeah. Odin failed for me 3 times after I tried something dumb one night. Fast booting the stock files was the only thing that worked for me.


----------



## badgrafix (Apr 5, 2012)

Sorry for my ignorance, but when you guys refer to fastbooting th stock files are you talking about this tutorial?

So when this i'm going into CMD and throwing in Radios, Bootloaders, and Recoveries?

I really appreciate your guy's help, i've tried multiple forums and you guys are the only ones to help so far!


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/13819-how-to-return-to-factory-state-unroot-and-relock/page__view__getnewpost

This is the correct tutorial. Just dont relock, then you can go through the rooting guide to reroot, also stickied in this forum.

You have to set up adb and fast boot already set up. The link below explains that. Good luck!

http://dottech.org/tipsntricks/21534/how-to-install-adb-and-fastboot-on-your-windows-computer-for-use-with-your-android-phone/


----------



## badgrafix (Apr 5, 2012)

Its seems that no matter what method I use; ODIN, Nexus Toolkit, and now this fastboot method, I get stuck at 'radio-cdma'

I've been staring at my CMD prompt window blinking and saying "writing 'radio-cdma'..." for ten minutes.. And i'm stil waiting.

But in the mean time, is it possible I really bricked this thing? Like for good? Why can nothing seem to write the radio-cdma files. This is very stressful!

I'm in over my head! Any more help or suggestions you guys could offer would be really appreciated.

(BTW, took me atleast five minutes to write this, and is still at 'writing radio-cdma' so its been 15 minutes. Should i keep waiting?)


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

Have you tried downloading a different radio?


----------



## badgrafix (Apr 5, 2012)

No I have not, any recommendations of what radio i should find, and where i could find it?


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

badgrafix said:


> No I have not, any recommendations of what radio i should find, and where i could find it?


Via the adb/fastboot method you can choose which radio you want. Just select the 4.0.3 or 4.0.4 radio, just try a few and see if one works.


----------



## badgrafix (Apr 5, 2012)

Okay will do, thanks again for your guidance, your my life-line right now. As a plan b ) Do you think if nothing work, there will be any way i could throw default recovery back on this baby, re lock, and trade it in VIA warranty? Or am I past that point?


----------



## SLaGG3r (Jun 29, 2011)

Are you trying yo flash them in the correct order with a bootloader restart inbetween . Also you should flash your LTE radio first . Also if you tyoe adb devices does it find your phone ?


----------



## badgrafix (Apr 5, 2012)

SLaGG3r said:


> Are you trying yo flash them in the correct order with a bootloader restart inbetween . Also you should flash your LTE radio first . Also if you tyoe adb devices does it find your phone ?


I do this in cmd:
Flash bootloader
reboot
flash radio
reboot
flash radio-cdma *freezes here*

Now i'm going to do as you suggested, and Flash radio-CDMA first, right after i flash bootloader.

edit:
Also, as you asked, Yes it does find my device in recovery.


----------



## badgrafix (Apr 5, 2012)

Ok: This is where I am. If I did this:
'fastboot erase recovery'
'fastboot erase boot'
'fastboot erase system'
'fastboot erase userdata'
Clean slate right? From here, what should I do?


----------



## SLaGG3r (Jun 29, 2011)

Try to flash everything back to stock . Grab the stock files from googles website . I dont have it infront of me

bootloader
Reboot bootloader
LTE radio 
Reboot Bootloader
CDMA Radio
Reboot Bootloader 
Then system image .... 
That is the order you should use .

Make sure you do the reboots of the bootloader .


----------



## badgrafix (Apr 5, 2012)

As usual i'm stuck at radio-cdma. I have a screenshot of my CMD window, maybe you could double check and make sure i did as you thought i should? (made a minor mistake)..

I've tried all sorts of different USB ports. I just dont know what this could be. grrrrrrrr.

This is my CMD window:


http://imgur.com/lq2TC


Cant tell you enough how much i appreciate your patience.


----------



## SLaGG3r (Jun 29, 2011)

Are you flashing the LTE first . Its super important that you do . If not things get get wonky fast. After you do that it shoukd take the Cdma radio about 5 mins . I would also redown the radios from here http://rootzwiki.com/topic/12866-radiosbootldersrecoveriesfastbootcdma-galaxy-nexus-toroupdated-feb-4-2012/page__view__getnewpost

Then check the md5 and try to reflash . Also try a factory reset just to be sure before reflashing


----------



## badgrafix (Apr 5, 2012)

Followed your advice and still no go. How frustrating! Perhaps theres a way i could push the radio files to my SD card and do it through Clockwork?


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

I doubt it'll make any difference, but I didn't reboot between flashing each radio when I updated mine to 4.0.3. I don't think it'll make any difference for you though.


----------



## SLaGG3r (Jun 29, 2011)

There is a thread on here that has clockwork mod zips . You can try that . Should be able to just
adb push (nameof.zip) /sdcard/

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/12864-radiosgalaxy-nexus-all-available-radiosbasebands/
That link has the clockwork .zips

EDIT:added link


----------



## cabutr (Feb 2, 2012)

Judging by the screen shot on the previous page you are not flashing lte first

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## samsuck (Jul 5, 2011)

badgrafix said:


> Followed your advice and still no go. How frustrating! Perhaps theres a way i could push the radio files to my SD card and do it through Clockwork?


Put the radios that are packaged in a zip (these are stickied and flash through cwm) in your platform tools folder.

Then push adb push nameofradios.zip /data/media

(/data/media is your internal SD card on this phone )

Then flash in clockwork recovery

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## badgrafix (Apr 5, 2012)

cabutr said:


> Judging by the screen shot on the previous page you are not flashing lte first
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


You know? Your right. I've been staring at CDMA, LTE, and various other things all day and I mixed thigns up thinking he was asking me to do it differently then he was.

Now quick question. I'm at a point right now where I have android booting up, happens to be a ROM; Liquid 1.1 in this case. Also had Gummy 0.9 boot up.. Both of these just quit about a minute into running. It never finds a signal. I'm assuming that's because i havnt flashed the Radios. But should they be just quiting like that?

I mean this is why I started doing all this in the first place. I was happily running Liquid 1.25 for maybe a week. And then All the sudden out of now where it just reboots. Starts up android (at this point finding a signal, because this was before i fucked with it) and then, just like it's behaving now, reboots again.

I guess what i'm asking is, is there a way i could've fried my mother board or over heated something?


----------



## badgrafix (Apr 5, 2012)

samsuck said:


> Put the radios that are packaged in a zip (these are stickied and flash through cwm) in your platform tools folder.
> 
> Then push adb push nameofradios.zip /data/media
> 
> ...


Ok, so I did this. Flashed the zip VIA CW, and it just freezes at CDMA.. I mean at this point it has to be either something hardware Or or i'm just totally brain farting something very obvious... I boot into android and it just freezes at trying to active. This is a nightmare!


----------



## kauthor47 (Jun 7, 2011)

Flashing the CDMA does take a few minutes, that's normal. How long do you let it sit before you declare it as frozen?

Also, when you flash manually (prior to the cwm zip) you HAVE to flash LTE and then CDMA. IT's very important to flash those in order.


----------



## badgrafix (Apr 5, 2012)

kauthor47 said:


> Flashing the CDMA does take a few minutes, that's normal. How long do you let it sit before you declare it as frozen?
> 
> Also, when you flash manually (prior to the cwm zip) you HAVE to flash LTE and then CDMA. IT's very important to flash those in order.


Yes I flashed in this order. When doing it manually via Fastboot i waited 10 - 20 minutes. I've tried several times. Do I need to let it run longer then 20 minutes?


----------



## samsuck (Jul 5, 2011)

When flashing the CWM zip of radios the CDMA radio should take no more than 5









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## badgrafix (Apr 5, 2012)

samsuck said:


> When flashing the CWM zip of radios the CDMA radio should take no more than 5
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea, I just cant complete flashing the radios in CWM, the phone just crashes, reboots.


----------



## badgrafix (Apr 5, 2012)

Well, I give up! But I would like to note to people who have this problem, and also give up like me, if you want to trade your phone in for warranty like i'm going to attempt to do your going to want to Flash everything you can from this tutorial, expect of course the radio-cdma (since we cant get past that). But when you get to the point of flashing image-mysid-icl53f It's going to fail because your CDMA reads as "Unknown" and not ek05. To get past this go into your image-mysid-icl53f.zip file and open android-info.txt

In here you'll find at the very end cdma. Change it to "cdma=unknown"

Now use toolkit or what ever to relock your phone. Goto Verizon and play stupid. Atleast thats my plan 

If any one has any other ideas before I go tomorrow PLEASE share. And Thanks to every one that tried to help me.


----------



## behemoth696 (Jun 9, 2011)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki hey killer before you finally throw the towel in go to www.droidmodderx.com he's got a tutorial I believe with wugfresh it restores everything try it he recommends it Odin is the last resource. .


----------



## behemoth696 (Jun 9, 2011)

badgrafix said:


> Well, I give up! But I would like to note to people who have this problem, and also give up like me, if you want to trade your phone in for warranty like i'm going to attempt to do your going to want to Flash everything you can from this tutorial, expect of course the radio-cdma (since we cant get past that). But when you get to the point of flashing image-mysid-icl53f It's going to fail because your CDMA reads as "Unknown" and not ek05. To get past this go into your image-mysid-icl53f.zip file and open android-info.txt
> 
> In here you'll find at the very end cdma. Change it to "cdma=unknown"
> 
> ...


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki also if you,YouTube tweak my device galaxy nexus he's got a tutorial on Odin and restoring your phone back ..but go with wugfresh on droidmodderx first...


----------



## RJFrank33 (Jan 27, 2012)

I didn't have the same problem as you but I did try to flash a new radio that came up as unknown. I reflashed, through cwm, a radio zip file I found on droid-life.com and I'm at least back to where I was before I started messing with it. Do a search on droid-life and if you can't find the post let me know and I'll get it for you. At least it's worth a try.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## behemoth696 (Jun 9, 2011)

RJFrank33 said:


> I didn't have the same problem as you but I did try to flash a new radio that came up as unknown. I reflashed, through cwm, a radio zip file I found on droid-life.com and I'm at least back to where I was before I started messing with it. Do a search on droid-life and if you can't find the post let me know and I'll get it for you. At least it's worth a try.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki I agree try doing a search also ..


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

Odin was what he tried first. Seems he is out of options.


----------



## frankydroid (Jun 17, 2011)

I have trouble with cdma too. I can't update it to fa02, I get error 7 in cwm after cdma radio starts. I've tried different ways except fastboot. I wonder what is causing these issues...

Also, my cdma radio didn't used to get hot, now 3g gets just as hot as lte, but maybe VZW changed something on their end

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


----------



## behemoth696 (Jun 9, 2011)

Barf said:


> Odin was what he tried first. Seems he is out of options.


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki wugfresh is another option droidmodderx has a video on it ..


----------



## behemoth696 (Jun 9, 2011)

frankydroid said:


> I have trouble with cdma too. I can't update it to fa02, I get error 7 in cwm after cdma radio starts. I've tried different ways except fastboot. I wonder what is causing these issues...
> 
> Also, my cdma radio didn't used to get hot, now 3g gets just as hot as lte, but maybe VZW changed something on their end
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki okay guys I found this on xda don't know if you tried it but give it a shot scroll down a little and you should see it in the middle of this page on lte gnexus .. http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1394687


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

behemoth696 said:


> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki wugfresh is another option droidmodderx has a video on it ..


Oh I misread, thought it was via odin


----------



## frankydroid (Jun 17, 2011)

behemoth696 said:


> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki okay guys I found this on xda don't know if you tried it but give it a shot scroll down a little and you should see it in the middle of this page on lte gnexus .. http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1394687


I've been thinking of going completely stock and starting over fresh. Hopefully that can help

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


----------



## badgrafix (Apr 5, 2012)

Barf said:


> Odin was what he tried first. Seems he is out of options.


I actually started with Nexus Toolkit, trying to flash factory rom, and this is where I first ran into CDMA-Radio freezing, i let the tool kit sit for half n' hour before i gave up. I didnt know much about fastboot at the time, In retrospect i probably would've started with fastboot flashing, but you live you learn ya know?

Anyways really thanks every one for trying to help me. Wish i could say I knew what the problem was after this mess. But i'm still left with a phone that wont stay in android for longer then a minute, not matter what rom, and wont flash CDMA radios...

Lets hope verizon's feeling good today so i can a new one on warranty


----------



## RJFrank33 (Jan 27, 2012)

Give us an update and let us know how it went with Verizon.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

RJFrank33 said:


> Give us an update and let us know how it went with Verizon.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Yes please do. Don't forget to lock the boot loader before taking it in!


----------



## behemoth696 (Jun 9, 2011)

badgrafix said:


> I actually started with Nexus Toolkit, trying to flash factory rom, and this is where I first ran into CDMA-Radio freezing, i let the tool kit sit for half n' hour before i gave up. I didnt know much about fastboot at the time, In retrospect i probably would've started with fastboot flashing, but you live you learn ya know?
> 
> Anyways really thanks every one for trying to help me. Wish i could say I knew what the problem was after this mess. But i'm still left with a phone that wont stay in android for longer then a minute, not matter what rom, and wont flash CDMA radios...
> 
> Lets hope verizon's feeling good today so i can a new one on warranty


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki don't give up bro there is a solution maybe bad radio bad download ..give a chance.to look ..


----------



## behemoth696 (Jun 9, 2011)

badgrafix said:


> I actually started with Nexus Toolkit, trying to flash factory rom, and this is where I first ran into CDMA-Radio freezing, i let the tool kit sit for half n' hour before i gave up. I didnt know much about fastboot at the time, In retrospect i probably would've started with fastboot flashing, but you live you learn ya know?
> 
> Anyways really thanks every one for trying to help me. Wish i could say I knew what the problem was after this mess. But i'm still left with a phone that wont stay in android for longer then a minute, not matter what rom, and wont flash CDMA radios...
> 
> Lets hope verizon's feeling good today so i can a new one on warranty


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki. Okay bro take a look at this try it before you give it a final rest ... http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=20441992


----------



## badgrafix (Apr 5, 2012)

Well, I didnt even have to take it to Verizon for them to check it out. I let there tech guy walk me through over the phone, a factory reset through the default bootloader. It didnt work... obviously. So there over nighting a phone. Then I send my old one back to them.

Which brings me to this: I've flashed Everything stock, except CDMA-radios (as we know by now I have problems with this ). And then I relocked the bootloader.. Is that every thing I need to do to make it look like I didnt root it?


----------



## trparky (Sep 3, 2011)

If you loaded the stock ROM, locked the bootloader, got as close to being stock with the radios as you can, and wiped the SDCard of obvious root-related stuff. You should be fine.


----------



## JJguy05 (Apr 24, 2012)

Just for the sake of my own curiousity... I had the exact same problem. I could not collect on the warranty cuz i got my phone wet and the warranty was void. I made an insurance claim and am recieving a new one. I was wondering did you get your phone wet at any point? and if not did you ever use a charger for your gnex that was not the original charger it came with?... My phone worked after getting wet but I used someone elses charger to charge my phone and it stopped getting 3g signal once i had used the wrong charger for the phone.


----------



## pwsfinest (May 18, 2012)

I was wondering if anyone solved this beyond replacing the phone... I had the EXACT same thing happen. Running CM9 Nightlies with no problem for a couple months. Today I noticed I had wifi, but no mobile data signal. I have a network extender inside my house, so I always have 3 or 4 bars. I rebooted and got stuck in a boot loop. Sometimes it would boot all the way through, stay for a few minutes, then reboot. I have tried everything and every process hangs on cdma radio, just as you described. I can't seem to fix it. I also can't find the file you mentioned to "skip" the radio and relock it to pretend I didn't do it! But I really didn't do it, I think the cdma radio is fried.

Thanks for the help!


----------

